# SILVA/JONES striking v DIAZ BROS striking



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

both pairs employ great mma bjj as a safety net. all have reasonable defensive wrestling with jj obviously standing out. silva and jones are 8 point strikers that own the space around their opponents and then progressively cascade their world into oblivion. the diaz bros are primarily punchers who quickly pace their opponents and then blitz them non stop.

these styles are interesting counter points. both rely on elite attributes and skilsets. which is best. which is harder to pick, and who wins if they ever faced off in the same division?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

really good question, hard to give an answer as we have never seen these styles collide.. the size difference may make a big difference in the ability to use the diaz style effectively...

i consider aldo to have a similar style to AS JBJ and he does very well with it so maybe we need to see nate vs aldo to even have a vague understanding of this comparison

the closest thing we really have to this is the condit vs diaz fight and the cerrone vs diaz fight... with two very different results


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> really good question, hard to give an answer as we have never seen these styles collide.. the size difference may make a big difference in the ability to use the diaz style effectively...
> 
> i consider aldo to have a similar style to AS JBJ and he does very well with it so maybe we need to see nate vs aldo to even have a vague understanding of this comparison
> 
> the closest thing we really have to this is the condit vs diaz fight and the cerrone vs diaz fight... with two very different results


imo the crux is the distance and time necessary for silvas style to work. he needs time and distance to read his opponent. although the diaz brothers also typically do this, they live to harass and discomfort their opponent opening up a volume deficit. silva and jones kill through accuracy rather than volume.

this battle depends on the silva style fighter being able to create distance through pain or ktfo.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Silva is ahead by miles. He has better defense, power, and more versatility.

As far as Silva needing time to gauge his opponent, that's not always true. Quite a few people have come charging at him and they got KO'd.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

MikeHawk said:


> Silva is ahead by miles. He has better defense, power, and more versatility.
> 
> As far as Silva needing time to gauge his opponent, that's not always true. Quite a few people have come charging at him and they got KO'd.


8 second knock outs are pathologically plan b for silva. they got ktfo because he had already read them or he got lucky on the counter. his plan is always similar. space, pace, accuracy.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Anderson is the best striker in MMA history for a reason. Someone like Nick who comes full steam ahead against a counter-striker like Silva would result in Nick being KO'd. His chin might be as good as it gets but he has never faced someone like Silva, because there is only one.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anderson Silva and JBJ would definitely win. People here know that I am a major Diaz bros fan but as great as their boxing, chin and heart is, when it comes down to it they have less tools striking wise than the other two mentioned.

Not only that but you are comparing them to one that is arguably the best ever striker (MMA of course) and #1 P4P in Anderson Silva. That's not even talking JBJ who has beat 4 former champs in a little more than a year and has dominated everyone he has faced thus far, and is STILL learning (which is crazy).

Stylistically, AS is a nightmare for either one. His accuracy and power along with timing, footwork, distance understanding, and full arsenal of strikes and rock hard chin makes this a long fight. 

Diaz bros are great fighters - Anderson Silva and JBJ (soon to be I am sure) are HOF fighters.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Are Jones and Silva really comparable? Not in a million years.

Has Bones ever slipped a punch?

I understand, that they are both mainly distance fighters, but come on now. I don't think ive ever seen Silva move backwards like Bones. If you pressure Bones, he runs. If you pressure Anderson, your likely to get knocked out.

Basically, Anderson can eat Diaz style for breakfast. Bones would simply run away from it.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Silva is much more accurate and powerful. It seems like Anderson toys with his opponents then finishes them. Nick doesn't have the power or evasiveness of Silva. (I had more to say but I forgot midway through typing) Time to cash obviously.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This thread is not about Silva/Jones vs Diaz, this is about comparing styles.

I think given the same reach and size the Diaz style will always win if the fight happens in a boxing ring. In the octagon there's much more space to circle so guys would just try to do what Condit did and circle and circle and circle. Pretty much a toss up.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> Anderson is* the best striker in MMA history *for a reason. Someone like Nick who comes full steam ahead against a counter-striker like Silva would result in Nick being KO'd. His chin might be as good as it gets but he has never faced someone like Silva, because *there is only one.*


ridiculous.weve never seen him fight a great striker either. 




Soojooko said:


> Are Jones and Silva really comparable? Not in a million years.
> 
> Has Bones ever slipped a punch?
> 
> ...


ive seen silva run a few times. jones emulates silva. he has wrestling too. when silva was jones age, he was losing to cans and getting ktfo in exhibion boxing matches.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This thread is not about Silva/Jones vs Diaz, this is about comparing styles.
> 
> I think given the same reach and size the Diaz style will always win if the fight happens in a boxing ring. In the octagon there's much more space to circle so guys would just try to do what Condit did and circle and circle and circle. Pretty much a toss up.


good post.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> ridiculous.weve never seen him fight a great striker either.


Thats because there are so few. How many great strikers are in any division? Franklin was top of the tree when he got reconstructed. Vitor Belfort *apparently* has excellent hands. Those are the best two strikers and he dispatched them with ease. Who are the great strikers that either Diaz has faced?




lolwut said:


> ive seen silva run a few times. jones emulates silva. he has wrestling too.


Silva running? Aside from the Humiliation of Damian Maia (c) where has Silva ever run crudely backwards like Jones does?

Im not trying to rag on Bones. Hes still so green in many areas. If he ever has half the footwork Silva does, god help us all. I haven't forgotten that at Bones age, Anderson Silva was nowhere near the P4P rankings.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Thats because there are so few. How many great strikers are in any division? Franklin was top of the tree when he got reconstructed. Vitor Belfort *apparently* has excellent hands. Those are the best two strikers and he dispatched them with ease. Who are the great strikers that either Diaz has faced?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


franklin is...well...he achieved a lot. belforts legit. silva got out of his way at the start. the maia comment is mystique talking. cicular arguments about greatness explaining something typically ridiculed. bet you think he was running a long game on chael just to troll him too.

things like the belfort ko look inevitable, when they really may have had a touch of luck or at least a one time only use.

mw has no great strikers. bisping is literally up there. mma does tho, in other divisions.

the mw top 10 is a list of fighters that failed at lhw. name for name, pretty much all of them did.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> franklin is...well...he achieved a lot. belforts legit. silva got out of his way at the start. the maia comment is mystique talking. cicular arguments about greatness explaining something typically ridiculed. bet you think he was running a long game on chael just to troll him too.
> 
> mw has no great strikers. bisping is literally up there. mma does tho, in other divisions.


Regards the Sonnen fight... no. No fecking way he played a game. Im not an idiot. When Silva threw, he was trying his absolute damnedest to knock Sonnen out. People who think he planned that fight are being romantic... which is also good. But me? Nope. Still... to take that beating and sub the dude so late... wow. That is what a champion is made of brother. Name me one other champion that has come back from that kind of domination and won. Just one. The last fight I can think of was GSP getting blitzed by Penn for 1 round before taking over and crushing him. That is nothing like getting grinded by Sonnen for 22 minutes. Silva is the man, and absolutely nothing you or anybody else says will do anything about it. Period.

Now excuse me while I get out my lube and have some google fun...


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Regards the Sonnen fight... no. No fecking way he played a game. Im not an idiot. When Silva threw, he was trying his absolute damnedest to knock Sonnen out. People who think he planned that fight are being romantic... which is also good. But me? Nope. Still... to take that beating and sub the dude so late... wow. That is what a champion is made of brother. Name me one other champion that has come back from that kind of domination and won. Just one. The last fight I can think of was GSP getting blitzed by Penn for 1 round before taking over and crushing him. That is nothing like getting grinded by Sonnen for 22 minutes. Silva is the man, and absolutely nothing you or anybody else says will do anything about it. Period.
> 
> Now excuse me while I get out my lube and have some google fun...


fedor did it a few times against guys who realistically dont need 5 rounds and dont have more losses than finishes. edgar did a few things too. shogun beat the hell outta hendo in his "loss". 

have fun on fapdu. please tell me its porn and not highlight videos lol.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

lolwut said:


> franklin is...well...he achieved a lot. belforts legit. silva got out of his way at the start. the maia comment is mystique talking. cicular arguments about greatness explaining something typically ridiculed. bet you think he was running a long game on chael just to troll him too.
> 
> mw has no great strikers. bisping is literally up there. mma does tho, in other divisions.
> 
> the mw top 10 is a list of fighters that failed at lhw. name for name, pretty much all of them did.


Not sure if trolling or just a Silva hater, I will bet on the latter. How you are even putting Silva's and JBJ's striking in the same stylistic category is beyond me. Striking wise Silva is the best in the game, JBJ is good no doubt but his strength is in his versatility more so than boxing technique. 

And Silva has faced no good strikers? You might want to look over his record. He completely tooled ALL of the strikers hes faced so far, Vitor/Franklin x2/Griffin/Marquardt/Irvin. Give me a break, look how many guys he has made LEAVE the division because they cant beat him.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> fedor did it a few times against guys who realistically dont need 5 rounds and dont have more losses than finishes.
> 
> have fun on fapdu. please tell me its porn and not highlight videos lol. edgar did a few things too. shogun beat the hell outta hendo in his "loss".


All great fights. But dude... you saw the Sonnen fight, right? Taking that shit for 22 minutes is knob shrivelling stuff. Edgar had a bad first round, just like the GSP example. They came back. But 4 and a half rounds of grind is hardcore. Im not even considering Sonnens gorilla testosterone or the rib thing.

Highlight videos featuring black bald lanky Jedi warriors *is* porn, bro.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> All great fights. But dude... you saw the Sonnen fight, right? Taking that shit for 22 minutes is knob shrivelling stuff. Edgar had a bad first round, just like the GSP example. They came back. But 4 and a half rounds of grind is hardcore. Im not even considering Sonnens gorilla testosterone or the rib thing.
> 
> Highlight videos featuring black bald lanky Jedi warriors *is* porn, bro.


it was a spectacular finish against a guy with more losses than finishes...

also, your post made me think of that one dude on the porn stars section who stands out because hes a fkn black dude on a page full of chicks.

you know who i mean...










lol...that dude.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

As for the poll, theres a reason the Diaz bros hold no titles and Im not thinking its because they have better striking than Silva lol. Too little head movement from the Diaz bros, footwork lacking as well. Silva is the most elusive and most accurate striker in the UFC. How did JBJ get paired up with Silva anyways? Because I see very few similarities between JBJ and Silvas striking.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> it was a spectacular finish against a guy with more losses than finishes...
> 
> also, your post made me think of that one dude on the porn stars section who stands out because hes a fkn black dude on a page full of chicks.
> 
> ...


All that matters to me, is recent form... not history. Sonnen had just crushed Marquart and Okami is dominating fashion. He then did to Silva what no other fighter has yet managed. So now you are downplaying Sonnens ability's to try and make a point? Come on now bro. Be sensible. Sonnen is a hardcore fight for anybody at MW and most LHW's as well.

This is insane. How can anybody downplay Silva achievements? If you try, then please apply some context. Who are all these other legendary fighters who have achieved as much? Its all very well picking holes in a fighters career, but apply the same critique to other fighters as well.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> All that matters to me, is recent form... not history. Sonnen had just crushed Marquart and Okami is dominating fashion. He then did to Silva what no other fighter has yet managed. So now you are downplaying Sonnens ability's to try and make a point? Come on now bro. Be sensible. Sonnen is a hardcore fight for anybody at MW and most LHW's as well.
> 
> This is insane. How can anybody downplay Silva achievements? If you try, then please apply some context. Who are all these other legendary fighters who have achieved as much? Its all very well picking holes in a fighters career, but apply the same critique to other fighters as well.



dude. more losses than finishes. jeremy horns got a hatrick on him. terry martin tkod him...fedor and gsp simply beat better guys, lost to better guys and have spent their peak years unbeaten. also they fought legit prime atgs. silvas best wins are old belfort and post pride hendo. 

where are the atg strikers on his record? paul daley and cerrone are better pure strikers than almost anyone on that list. even arlovski alone > silvas whole vic list in striking terms.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> This is insane. How can anybody downplay Silva achievements? If you try, then please apply some context. Who are all these other legendary fighters who have achieved as much? Its all very well picking holes in a fighters career, but apply the same critique to other fighters as well.


Exactly, Im fairly certain this is just an old Fedor groupie making the rounds and trying to once again convince people that everyone in the UFC sucks.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Mmats said:


> Exactly, Im fairly certain this is just an old Fedor groupie making the rounds and trying to once again convince people that everyone in the UFC sucks.


how the fck you can claim to love mma and hate fedor, i dont know. we dont have to worship silva to watch ufc tho. getting personal with strangers on the internet just proves youre an idiot.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

lolwut said:


> dude. more losses than finishes. jeremy horns got a hatrick on him. terry martin tkod him...fedor and gsp simply beat better guys, lost to better guys and have spent their peak years unbeaten. also they fought legit prime atgs. silvas best wins are old belfort and post pride hendo.
> 
> where are the atg strikers on his record? paul daley and cerrone are better pure strikers than almost anyone on that list. even arlovski alone > silvas whole vic list in striking terms.


Seriously, this is the argument? That Silva's striking sucks and all his opponents were easy? I recommend you hold a press conference right away to let everyone know of these brilliant findings. Im sure M-1 Global will be happy to host it.



lolwut said:


> how the fck you can claim to love mma and hate fedor, i dont know. we dont have to worship silva to watch ufc tho. getting personal with strangers on the internet just proves youre an idiot.


Hate fedor? Sorry not even close. I do however acknowledge reality.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> dude. more losses than finishes. jeremy horns got a hatrick on him. terry martin tkod him...fedor and gsp simply beat better guys, lost to better guys and have spent their peak years unbeaten. also they fought legit prime atgs. silvas best wins are old belfort and post pride hendo.
> 
> where are the atg strikers on his record? paul daley and cerrone are better pure strikers than almost anyone on that list. even arlovski alone > silvas whole vic list in striking terms.


:laugh:

Whatever makes you happy bro.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is the thing, Nick Diaz gets hit a lot because defensively he sucks. Anderson Silva is the probably the best in the business at not getting hit and also one of the best at knocking people out. How do you think this plays out? Anderson would toy with Nick especially when you consider that Nick would not enjoy his usual reach advantage. The thing is to that Anderson and Jones are more versatile and are more dangerous at a variety of angles and ranges where the Diaz brothers ussually employ a reach advantage and keep there opponents at Diaz range.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Here is the thing, Nick Diaz gets hit a lot because defensively he sucks. Anderson Silva is the probably the best in the business at not getting hit and also one of the best at knocking people out. How do you think this plays out? Anderson would toy with Nick especially when you consider that Nick would not enjoy his usual reach advantage. The thing is to that Anderson and Jones are more versatile and are more dangerous at a variety of angles and ranges where the Diaz brothers ussually employ a reach advantage and keep there opponents at Diaz range.


i disagree in the wording here. Diaz' defence doesn't suck, it doesn't exist and that's part of his style. that's how he opens people up and he's got the chin and stones to get away w/it. and if attack is the best form of defence i think Nick has awesome defence. (not a very serious last comment)


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Anderson Silva is ahead of all of them by miles....

The Diaz Brother are really just Boxers with unique styles for MMA...

Jon Jones has that 84inch reach to make other fighters look silly. Plus he will throw almost the kitchen sink at you....


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Are Jones and Silva really comparable? Not in a million years.
> 
> Has Bones ever slipped a punch?
> 
> ...


This. Jones neednt be included in this conversation. He can beat great strikers, but not because he has great striking and certainly not because he's anything like Anderson Silva.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Does anyone actually think Diaz could land a single punch on Silva? I sure as hell don't. Silva would clown Diaz worse than he did Griffin.

Their style is almost perfect for Silva to counter. They throw high volume pitter patter shots and they use nothing but their hands. Silva would be like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> Anderson Silva is ahead of all of them by miles....
> 
> The Diaz Brother are really just Boxers with unique styles for MMA...
> 
> Jon Jones has that 84inch reach to make other fighters look silly. Plus he will throw almost the kitchen sink at you....


I actually think that hand fighting elbow Jones was throwing against Rashad should just be named the kitchen sink and we can make it official.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Mmats said:


> Seriously, this is the argument? That Silva's striking sucks and all his opponents were easy? I recommend you hold a press conference right away to let everyone know of these brilliant findings. Im sure M-1 Global will be happy to host it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate fedor? Sorry not even close. I do however acknowledge reality.


youre blatantly ignoring reality. 

and who said anything about m1 or silvas stand up sucking?

looks like a misguided straw man attempt to hide your own fan bias.

anderson silva fan: anderson is the least hit fighter in the history of mma.

mma fan: actually fedor is. or was at least. i doubt big foot hit him more than sonnen hit silva though. 

andersonm silva fan: wahhh waahhh 

faxts are facts. lets not try to infere too much, other than what they actually state. this thread is about stand up and about the diaz bros and silva/jones. its about the styles which is why they are paired. people making statements like "he is the one" need a reality check though. if they need contextual perspective then sure, other champions and other divisions provide that.

lastly why the hell would a an anti ufc bigot be comparing diaz and silva? you dont need to declare if you are a fedor or a silva fan. im sure most people respect both. and its irrelevant.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Pin-point, deadly accurate, high power Counter Striker vs. guy that moves forward constantly, hits you with pillows and really only boxes you ......

I'm going to have to say the guy the Silva type of guy is going to win this one a LARGE percentage of the time. Anderson loves guys that pressure him with standup only. A guy that would only box him is just another piece of meat to tenderize.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

demoman993 said:


> Pin-point, deadly accurate, high power Counter Striker vs. guy that moves forward constantly, hits you with pillows and really only boxes you ......
> 
> I'm going to have to say the guy the Silva type of guy is going to win this one a LARGE percentage of the time. Anderson loves guys that pressure him with standup only. A guy that would only box him is just another piece of meat to tenderize.


hes accurate when he has time to pace people who are reactive to him and stand there flat footed. if he didnt need this time, then he wouldnt go looking for it in every fight. 

all due respect...when has silva fought anyone like diaz or vice versa? its not that easy to hit him or put him away. meanwhile diaz is not going to allow silva to find space or time to pace him. 

8 point striking didnt help cerrone against diaz.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

In general a counter striker with big power vs. a guy that pushes forward constantly with not a lot of power seems like a no brainer to me but MMA math doesn't always work.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

lolwut said:


> hes accurate when he has time to pace people. if he didnt need this time, then he wouldnt go looking for it in every fight.


What fights are you basing this off of? Because there's plenty of fights where he didn't need any time to gauge his opponent.

Also, stop lumping the Diaz brothers together as having the same style. They use the same boxing technique but that's where the comparison ends. Nate is much more versatile than Nick these days.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> hes accurate when he has time to pace people. if he didnt need this time, then he wouldnt go looking for it in every fight.
> 
> all due respect...when has silva fought anyone like diaz or vice versa? its not that easy to hit him or put him away. meanwhile diaz is not going to allow silva to find space or time to pace him.
> 
> 8 point striking didnt help cerrone against diaz.


What? Both Diaz brothers are the same. It always comes together for them after round one. Nick has never come out of the traps and immediately found his riddim and timing. He always needs time, just like Silva.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> What? Both Diaz brothers are the same. It always comes together for them after round one. Nick has never come out of the traps and immediately found his riddim and timing. He always needs time, just like Silva.


a third of his fights are 1st round stoppages. daley was a first round stoppage. 3 of his last 7 where. and look at the guys he is fighting now. bjpenn ffs. condit was elusive. its not that easy to win in a round, even with that style. he is constantly presuring people. its not like either brother lets the opponent get comfortable, never mind loose. they harass the sht out of people.

no one said that he didnt pace his opponent. but he gets to it. meanwhile silvas whole game is based on distraction while he paces his opponent. he eats up the space around them and then accurately takes them apart. 

which fights are you referring to where silva just stomped his opponent? the point about nate is well made but irrelevant in a lot of ways. nates tactics might be slightly different, but his strategy is exactly the same. outwork, harass and volume fck his opponent, by points or by stoppage. 



demoman993 said:


> In general a counter striker with big power vs. a guy that pushes forward constantly with not a lot of power seems like a no brainer to me but MMA math doesn't always work.


i give up. much as they get on my nerves, the diaz bros have 60 pro fights between them give or take. there is one recorded ko of nick. in 60 fights. im not saying they would beat silva. im saying p4p you cant just dismiss their style by what silva does in a weak weight division below where he should be fighting against failed lhw wrestlers, school teachers and has beens. silvas best striking win is belfort and nates is cerrone. i like belfort, but p4p is he a better striker than ceronne? belfort has hulk power and has had good reactions in the past, but he basically got randyd before randy did. he stood there flat footed and got smashed. probably happens 1/10 times, but there you have it. belfort also came pretty close to taking silvas head off before this, but no one talks about this because the fact it didnt quite happen means that it couldnt happen in peoples minds. mystical analysis. great. and thats all good and gravy, but the very same people will be digging up old clips if silva gets smashed by sonnen and saying it was always destined to be and he was an over rated kickboxer who was never really any good and got subbed in japan and protected by dana....the very same people. lol.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

lolwut said:


> i give up. much as they get on my nerves, the diaz bros have 60 pro fights between them give or take. there is one recorded ko of nick. in 60 fights. im not saying they would beat silva. im saying p4p you cant just dismiss their style by what silva does in a weak weight division below where he should be fighting against failed lhw wrestlers, school teachers and has beens. silvas best striking win is belfort and nates is cerrone. i like belfort, but p4p is he a better striker than ceronne? belfort has hulk power and has had good reactions in the past, but he basically got randyd before randy did. he stood there flat footed and got smashed. probably happens 1/10 times, but there you have it. belfort also came pretty close to taking silvas head off before this, but no one talks about this because the fact it didnt quite happen means that it couldnt happen in peoples minds. mystical analysis. great. and thats all good and gravy, but the very same people will be digging up old clips if silva gets smashed by sonnen and saying it was always destined to be and he was an over rated kickboxer who was never really any good and got subbed in japan and protected by dana....the very same people. lol.



Schoolteacher? Who cares what job he had? It literally has no relevance to his mma career whatsoever. Franklin has an awesome record, has finished 25/28 fights and was the MW champ. I don't think him being a schoolteacher really matters much.

And I don't get why Silva should be fighting at LHW. He makes weight and performs spectacularly. Not sure why he would need to make a change.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Schoolteacher? Who cares what job he had? It literally has no relevance to his mma career whatsoever. Franklin has an awesome record, has finished 25/28 fights and was the MW champ. I don't think him being a schoolteacher really matters much.
> 
> And I don't get why Silva should be fighting at LHW. He makes weight and performs spectacularly. Not sure why he would need to make a change.


jesus man. seriously. i love the guy, but he is a school teacher turned fighter. people like lesnar who are ridiculed by thousands, have elite fighting pedigree since they could walk. outside of old wandy and old chuck, his best wins are other tuffers and first generation guys that wouldnt get on strikeforce challengers. il throw in okami and tanner to be generous. his style is bbj/kickboxing. i know this is mma, but k1/adcc franklin is a contradiction in terms. he is a great first generation/2nd gernation mma fighter. he is not a world class fighter though in any of those arts or realistically in that top bracket of the guys that beat him. ie machida, hendo, silva or belfort.

as for the silva weight thing. common. seriously. he is easily a light heavy weight if he wants to be. instead he ran the graveyard shift in a division full of 1st generation guys and failed light heavy weights. you dont count that against him, i do. what it really means is that when people talk about him being neo from the matrix, we never really saw him fight the creme of guys his own size. rashad, shogun, machida, rampage etc. he fought hendo at middleweight, and he fought belfort after crying for months about having to take on a brazilian.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

lolwut said:


> but the very same people will be digging up old clips if silva gets smashed by sonnen and saying it was always destined to be and he was an over rated kickboxer who was never really any good and got subbed in japan and protected by dana....the very same people. lol.


I'll be the first guy to admit that I'm happy if Sonnen beats Silva. You can't take away the fact that Anderson has cemented himself as one of the greatest fighters of all time. Anyone that says he's overrated should ask the lineup of guys that were embarrassed, destroyed or beaten by AS and see what they have to say about him. He got submitted in Pride by a lucky sub on a badly injured limb, who cares? That doesn't absolutely nothing to tarnish his accomplishments.

I'm looking at the topic this way to clarify, if somehow Diaz and Silva were to be in the same weight division and Diaz came out and only boxed Silva and was constantly putting on pressure, he would get knocked out. There is absolutely no question in my mind. Vitor had NEVER been knocked out before and Anderson turned the lights right out. Saying a guy hasn't been knocked out before is only true until he gets knocked out....

Anyways I get the feeling that I will be beating my head against a wall arguing with you. You are entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine. Believe what you're gonna believe and I'll believe what I will.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

lolwut said:


> jesus man. seriously. i love the guy, but he is a school teacher turned fighter. people like lesnar who are ridiculed by thousands, have elite fighting pedigree since they could walk.


Like I said, what does it matter? Franklin was and is more successful of an MMA fighter than Lesnar was.

His profession means nothing and it has nothing to do with his fighting skills.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Silva
Nick
Nate
Jones

P4P size for size striking IMO


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Like I said, what does it matter? Franklin was and is more successful of an MMA fighter than Lesnar was.
> 
> His profession means nothing and it has nothing to do with his fighting skills.


lesnar beat mir. what franklin victory compares to that? 

his profession is his background. his back ground wasnt in fighting. its all part of glory and his story, but we are talking about atg mma strikers here, and i dont see him as being a good example of one. belfort, cro cop, shogun, and even cerrone and paul daley... are all legit strikers. as is silva. p4p they would pretty much all school franklin in the stand up. il give you that daley is temperamental, but when diaz went out and beat bjpenn right after, one can hardly pretend he hasnt fought good guys. kjnoons was a pro boxer.




demoman993 said:


> I'll be the first guy to admit that I'm happy if Sonnen beats Silva. You can't take away the fact that Anderson has cemented himself as one of the greatest fighters of all time. Anyone that says he's overrated should ask the lineup of guys that were embarrassed, destroyed or beaten by AS and see what they have to say about him. He got submitted in Pride by a lucky sub on a badly injured limb, who cares? That doesn't absolutely nothing to tarnish his accomplishments.
> 
> I'm looking at the topic this way to clarify, if somehow Diaz and Silva were to be in the same weight division and Diaz came out and only boxed Silva and was constantly putting on pressure, he would get knocked out. There is absolutely no question in my mind. Vitor had NEVER been knocked out before and Anderson turned the lights right out. Saying a guy hasn't been knocked out before is only true until he gets knocked out....
> 
> Anyways I get the feeling that I will be beating my head against a wall arguing with you. You are entitled to your opinion and I am entitled to mine. Believe what you're gonna believe and I'll believe what I will.


well some of what you say isnt even argued against by me. when someone hasnt lost in a while and are being compared to neo for tricks they do against wrestlers, then they are inevitably over rated. k1/roy jones fight silva never quite materialised did it? and lhw silva came in as dana wanted to establish a p4p talent. the ko was a little funny to say the least. but lets pretend forrest is a world class striker anyways. 

as for the lucky losses in pride. yes. you are nut hugging. il buy that he wasnt the finished article, but gtfo with that. if silva pulls either of those wins against sonnen, they wont be considered luck.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> a third of his fights are 1st round stoppages. daley was a first round stoppage. 3 of his last 7 where. and look at the guys he is fighting now. bjpenn ffs.


Daley almost knocked him out before Nick found his riddim. And BJ was beating Nick in the striking 1st round.

Nick needs time to find his groove just like Silva.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> Daley almost knocked him out before Nick found his riddim. And BJ was beating Nick in the striking 1st round.
> 
> Nick needs time to find his groove just like Silva.


well his style itself is different. accuracy and power v volume and accuracy. its immaterial how long the fights start. silva is pathologically set in his ways. as are the diaz brothers. sure they can react to changing circumstances, but they have hard styles that have evolved almost to the point of personification and copyright.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

lolwut said:


> well his style itself is different. accuracy and power v volume and accuracy. its immaterial how long the fights start. silva is pathologically set in his ways. as are the diaz brothers. sure they can react to changing circumstances, but they have hard styles that have evolved almost to the point of personification and copyright.


Ok. I can agree with that.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

lolwut said:


> lesnar beat mir. what franklin victory compares to that?
> 
> his profession is his background. his back ground wasnt in fighting. its all part of glory and his story, but we are talking about atg mma strikers here, and i dont see him as being a good example of one. belfort, cro cop, shogun, and even cerrone and paul daley... are all legit strikers. as is silva. p4p they would pretty much all school franklin in the stand up. il give you that daley is temperamental, but when diaz went out and beat bjpenn right after, one can hardly pretend he hasnt fought good guys. kjnoons was a pro boxer.


It's his background sure but he is extremely successful so no it doesn't matter that he was a teacher. You can't discredit his accomplishments simply because you don't like his background.

Yes this is about strikers but you are discrediting Silva's wins over Franklin based purely on what his profession before fighting was. Also Franklin has a very good list of good wins. His record easily outweighs Lesnars only impressive win.

And if you are only talking about strikers then what was the point of bringing Lesnar up. His striking was so terrible it's not even funny.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

lolwut said:


> jesus man. seriously. i love the guy, but *he is a school teacher turned fighter.* people like lesnar who are ridiculed by thousands, have elite fighting pedigree since they could walk. outside of old wandy and old chuck, *his best wins are other tuffers and first generation guys* that wouldnt get on strikeforce challengers. il throw in okami and tanner to be generous. his style is bbj/kickboxing. *i know this is mma, but k1/adcc franklin is a contradiction in terms.* he is a great first generation/2nd gernation mma fighter. he is not a world class fighter though in any of those arts or realistically in that top bracket of the guys that beat him. ie machida, hendo, silva or belfort.
> 
> *as for the silva weight thing. common. seriously. he is easily a light heavy weight if he wants to be.* instead he ran the graveyard shift in a division full of 1st generation guys and failed light heavy weights. you dont count that against him, i do. what it really means is that when people talk about him being neo from the matrix*,we never really saw him fight the creme of guys his own size.* rashad, shogun, machida, rampage etc. *he fought hendo at middleweight, and he fought belfort after crying for months about having to take on a brazilian.*


1) As has been said, that's completely irrelevant with respect to how good a fighter he is. Most fighters had some sort of job outside of combat before their UFC runs.

2) I'm not sure if you're implying that he was a TUF guy, but he wasn't. It makes since that all of his wins are over "first generation" guys, since he himself is a first generation guy.

3) This sentence makes no sense. I think you're saying he isn't world-class at any single aspect of MMA. OK... Most guys aren't, even at the highest levels. 

4) No he isn't. If he can cut down to 185 and compete the way he does he is a MW. He could easily make HW too. In fact, every fighter in the UFC could fight several weight classes above the one they fight at.

5) Lol @ the wording. Most of those guys are quite a bit bigger than him, or they were too afraid to fight him, so they fought heavier.

6) Yes, and he destroyed both of them.

Also, do you see that key on your keyboard to the left of "z"? It's called "shift". If you hold it when you press a letter key it will capitalize it for you. That way people can read your posts without having to decipher them for five minutes.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's his background sure but he is extremely successful so no it doesn't matter that he was a teacher. You can't discredit his accomplishments simply because you don't like his background.
> 
> Yes this is about strikers but you are discrediting Silva's wins over Franklin based purely on what his profession before fighting was. Also Franklin has a very good list of good wins. His record easily outweighs Lesnars only impressive win.
> 
> And if you are only talking about strikers then what was the point of bringing Lesnar up. His striking was so terrible it's not even funny.


well you have me there. im not about to argue k1 lesnar. i mentioned him because with all the neg hype that goes with being a wwe wrestler, people constantly needed reminding for years of his pedigree in real wrestling. 

as for franlin, no one was arguing against him being an elite 1st/2nd generation fighter. i just put it in cold terms, that the guys who did beat him were in a class above him in cold terms imo. he only ever got beat by the best anyways, so its hardly an insult.




St.Paul Guy said:


> 1) As has been said, that's completely irrelevant with respect to how good a fighter he is. Most fighters had some sort of job outside of combat before their UFC runs.
> 
> 2) I'm not sure if you're implying that he was a TUF guy, but he wasn't. It makes since that all of his wins are over "first generation" guys, since he himself is a first generation guy.
> 
> ...


firstly, dont lecture me on freedom of expression issues on the internet. some people use capitals and some dont. it takes an iq fail to mistake style for substance. i find it hard to believe that anyone in 2012 doesnt understand the contextual prose alternatives on a free communication forum. 

1 and 2. no point arguing about franklin. we both know who he was and i seriously doubt either of us are pretending he stood a realistic chance of getting far in k1 or schooling silva in mt. 

3 you say most guys arent too good in the martial arts at the highest levels in mma. here is a list of guys that are... lesnar, fedor, maia, werdum, hendo, randy, machida, etc etc. cro cop, overeem. and compared to franklin- kj noons, daley, cerone, diabete, belfort. all these guys have pedigree in various arts and wrestling. franklin is not a world class striker. he is not a guy who could have competed in boxing or kick boxing. he is not a 9x world ***** champ or olympic medalist in wrestling. he is a great 1.5 g mma guy. nothing less and nothing more. 

4 silva could easily have fought at lhw. he didnt. why? exactly. he would have fought guys that were his size and would probably have hit him a lot harder and given him a lot more to deal with. you say that dont effect your opinion of him, but mw is a weak division and frankly i dont buy the hype. even in this discussion, the fact he never fought any of those light heavyweights, does kind of temper my enthusiasm for statements such as "he is the one". but he beat forrest. a true tuffer. 

5 seriously... lol at they fought heavier. lhw was always the gold standard division outside of the obvious merit of heavyweight and its open weight lustre. almost all the top ten and id dare say top 20 middleweights are failed lhws. bisping, paulhares, sonnen, belfort, tim boetch, munoz, etc etc. they all got tooled at lhw.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Nick/Andy would go the exact same way Andy/Leben went.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

So...

Silvas whole career aint nuffin' but fighting teachers, people half his size and washed up failed LHW's.

lolwut?

I like you. A bit mental, but I can dig it. Amusing to say the least. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> So...
> 
> Silvas whole career aint nuffin' but fighting teachers, people half his size and washed up failed LHW's.
> 
> ...


lol...wut.

he is an atg lhw fighting at middleweight, a division slightly bereft of atg's. he could have been as good as any of those lhw guys. instead he chose to fight at mw. but no way does he beat all of them. he could just have easily been exposed by them. we will simply never know.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

lolwut said:


> lol...wut.
> 
> he is an atg lhw fighting at middleweight, a division slightly bereft of atg's. he could have been as good as any of those lhw guys. instead he chose to fight at mw. but no way does he beat all of them. he could just have easily been exposed by them. we will simply never know.


So by your standards Jon Jones sucks too because he's fighting over the hill LHW's and he so huge he should be a HW.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Summary of this thread:

lolwut - "HEY guys silva's striking sucks! Fedor and Diaz bros are much better P4P"

everyone else in the world - *rolls eyes*


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

MikeHawk said:


> So by your standards Jon Jones sucks too because he's fighting over the hill LHW's and he so huge he should be a HW.


they are legit atgs and he is the same age silva was when he was getting tooled by cans in 2 sports. he aint spending his career there. silva dont suck, but he has spent his whole career in mw basically. why? why not fight the guys jones just beat in a year and a half?



Mmats said:


> Summary of this thread:
> 
> lolwut - "HEY guys silva's striking sucks! Fedor and Diaz bros are much better P4P"
> 
> everyone else in the world - *rolls eyes*


that would be like a fox news summary on evolution. im not even getting into the p4p zuffa hype bs wank job, and i never said diaz was better p4p. lastly you dont talk for anyone other than you. if you want a reality check on popular opinion, theres a good chance jones will be p4p in a year, and ppl will laugh at how over rated silva was. idiots know how to breed. 

this thread is about comparative striking styles. not about p4p. the only reason it went there, is because ppl were shting on diaz bros. newsflash. they fight in arguably the two most talent saturated divisions in the sport.

*the best posters are able to technically compare, contrast and evaluate their respective styles. :fight02:

others are playing out ww diaz v mw silva fantasy fights in their head, spewing dana quotes and saying things like "hes the one".raise01:*


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Silva is miles ahead of Jones. Diaz is middle of the pack.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Not even comparable. The technical brilliance displayed by Anderson and Bones is not even close to being rivaled by the slightly advanced boxing of the diaz bros. Anderson could walk into Muay Thai and probably own the champs, Diaz going into boxing would get his ass handed to him by the elites.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

lolwut said:


> they are legit atgs and he is the same age silva was when he was getting tooled by cans in 2 sports. he aint spending his career there. silva dont suck, but he has spent his whole career in mw basically. why? why not fight the guys jones just beat in a year and a half?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is so full of garbage I dont know where to start. Silva will be beaten one day but I highly doubt anyone will be laughing at his accomplishments during his prime. Silva cuts to 185 for the same reason every fighter cuts weight, he even had some fights at 170 prior to UFC. How is this hard to understand?

You lumped JBJ and Silvas striking styles into the same category. They dont resemble one another in the least. I dont think youre in a position to be a judge for striking comparisons.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

Andy's striking and head movement is just amazing but always wanted to see him fight a really talanted striker see if he does the same stuff. 

diaz's striking for me is better because they break their opponents will i find that amazing they drive them to thier maxium limits and some pass but most fail i prefer that style of fighting.

If they fought all be down to what anderson silva turns up but adding diaz tuanting likely beforehand i would but anderson by humilation in the first round.

I would also say jds to me has best striking in all of mma.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> *Anderson could walk into Muay Thai and probably own the champs*, Diaz going into boxing would get his ass handed to him by the elites.



lol gtfo. 










anderson walked into boxing and got his arse handed to him by a can...

also the talent pool in boxing is ridiculous. mt guys cross over occasionally, 










but guys like silva go 1-1 v cans.










"lost 22 fights but ktfo anderson silva"



Mmats said:


> This post is so full of garbage I dont know where to start. Silva will be beaten one day but I highly doubt anyone will be laughing at his accomplishments during his prime. Silva cuts to 185 for the same reason every fighter cuts weight, he even had some fights at 170 prior to UFC. How is this hard to understand?
> 
> You lumped JBJ and Silvas striking styles into the same category. They dont resemble one another in the least. I dont think youre in a position to be a judge for striking comparisons.


the post is not full of garbage, rather i am the garbage man. clearing up the mess of hagiography and deluded hero worshipping you are spewing. people will turn on silva like they always turn on everyone that loses. if you dont believe this then you have been watching mma for about 5 minutes. he could easily have fought the best competition and would easily fight at lhw. ffs. your own very arguments about the griffin fight outline this. i am not the only one that thinks this way. lots of people do. they have been saying it for years. 

and jbj and silva are both mt style 8 point strikers who establish distance, utilise distraction and guage their opponent before opening up progressively with notably unorthodox and remarkably accurate strikes. jones emulates silva. just because he is not as good, does not negate the sylistic comparison on which this thread is based. 

read. think. process. post. 

no one cares if you worship silva and truly believe rich franklin to be a k1 elite striker. he exists in a middleweight mma context that has historically been bereft of notable kickboxing stand outs.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

No clue as to what this thread is meant to say. On 1 hand we are talking styles. Then the poll basically asks the question who would win.

The answer is styles don't fight eachother. Fighters fight. Guys with the same styles are still vastly different in other areas. 

I think a true 170lb version of Anderson would beat Nick. Would use head movement, speed, and kicks to ultimately win a decision.

But on the other hand. In a real life example...Nate Diaz beat down Cerrone who was an undefeated kick boxer and a guy who has beat everyone else in MMA in a striking contest. A guy who WAS said to have arguably the best stand up at LW. 

So who knows.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Dude the boxing loss was in 1998. Referencing that fight is ridiculous.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

This guy is a boxing nuthugger.

Who joined this forum to try and rile up people from his mom's basement. 

What he fails to realize is no one in MMA trains pure boxing. There is no such thing as pure boxing in MMA. MMA fighters would be owned by guys who train boxing full time. Just as boxers would be owned in a cage with guys who train MMA full time.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This guy is a boxing nuthugger.
> 
> Who joined this forum to try and rile up people from his mom's basement.
> 
> What he fails to realize is no one in MMA trains pure boxing. There is no such thing as pure boxing in MMA. MMA fighters would be owned by guys who train boxing full time. Just as boxers would be owned in a cage with guys who train MMA full time.


baseless accusations and bigoted inferences from an anonymous source sans argument. what a surprise. 

and if you had a mother then she would have taught you not to insult strangers in a debate. 

what a dribbling embarrassment for a post. 

spews out idiotic blind incorrect assumptions..."hes a boxing nut hugger" adds a ridiculously cliched moms basement insult.

spews out more embarrassing sht that everyone already knew about the difference between punching in a punching competition and punching in a 8 point striking fight with grappling. cheers for that.

really? mma boxing is different to boxing boxing? wow. 

go back to sherdog.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

lolwut said:


> baseless accusations and bigoted inferences from an anonymous source sans argument. what a surprise.
> 
> and if you had a mother then she would have taught you not to insult strangers in a debate.
> 
> ...


ur mom.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lolwut said:


> baseless accusations and bigoted inferences from an anonymous source sans argument. what a surprise.
> 
> and if you had a mother then she would have taught you not to insult strangers in a debate.
> 
> ...


Never been to sherdog, slappy. But you sure seem to know a lot about the place.

You crack me up with your novels of wonderful English. You act like you are so much smarter than anyone who posts in your dumb threads. But really you look like a fool.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never been to sherdog, slappy. But you sure seem to know a lot about the place.
> 
> You crack me up with your novels of wonderful English. You act like you are so much smarter than anyone who posts in your dumb threads. But really you look like a fool.


if i look thick to you, its because you are looking at my shoe as i step on your intellectually crippled head. its not my fault youre stupid. dont come to a debate with witless insults and no coherent argument next time. its like talking to a gold fish. 




Mmats said:


> ur mom.


americans and their mommys lol. i dont know how you survived without us. this is what happens when you take every chav in europe and send them to the other side of the planet with a winning lottery ticket. few hundred years later and they cant even abbreviate their own mother. i guess a deluded cultureless bastard race of bigots and fat people would have an issue with parentage. your whole bloodline is made up of the most cretinous, developmentally challenged life failures in europe. right from your earliest pond flung ancestor, all the way up to the rancid hole you popped out of. 

kiss my limey arse.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lolwut said:


> if i look thick to you, its because you are looking at my shoe as i step on your intellectually crippled head. its not my fault youre stupid. dont come to a debate with witless insults and no coherent argument next time. its like talking to a gold fish.
> 
> 
> 
> americans and their mommys lol. i dont know how you survived without us. this is what happens when you take every chav in europe and send them to the other side of the planet with a winning lottery ticket. few hundred years later and they cant even abbreviate their own mother. i guess a deluded cultureless bastard race of bigots and fat people would have an issue with parentage. your whole bloodline is made up of the most cretinous developmentally challenged life failures in europe. kiss my limey arse.


Oh the annoying elitist from England. You look like the fool trying to act all intellectual on a ******* MMA board. Get a life. You apparently do not have 1 as you sit all day and write pages on here and then go on rants on how America sucks. I know the food blows over there and you see the sunshine once a week, but cheer up a bit.

Funny how you claim how American's are such idiots. Since we are on a fighting forum, lets talk about UK fighters. Who are the best fighters out there repping the UK you ask? 

We have Paul Daley...a guy who could only land a sucker punch after the bell.

We have Hardy, a great character but one of the worst title challengers ever.

We have Haye and Chisora punching eachother at a presser...because frankly they are both bums in the ring and possibly the biggest idiots in all of boxing.

The culture in the UK has really made some fine sportsmen over there.

Bravo.

The U.S. could take England over with a quarter of the man power they have right now. You bums across the pond are and have been Little Brother to the United States of America.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Ahh... how I missed lolwut's sparkling wit and inability to go more than two posts without insulting people for having different opinions. Can we make his upcoming ban a wee bit longer?


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Oh the annoying elitist from England. You look like the fool trying to act all intellectual on a ******* MMA board. Get a life. You apparently do not have 1 as you sit all day and write pages on here and then go on rants on how America sucks. I know the food blows over there and you see the sunshine once a week, but cheer up a bit.
> 
> Funny how you claim how American's are such idiots. Since we are on a fighting forum, lets talk about UK fighters. Who are the best fighters out there repping the UK you ask?
> 
> ...


no son. its not about being elitist. its about being critically fkn solvent. 

get a life? really? thats your input? im not the one who is acting all depressed and snipey. or did you forget the part where you tried to get personal with a stranger on the internet. get a life? go back in a time machine and get a decent parentage you irrelevant little dna fart. 

i hardly think it takes all day to touch type a few paragraphs whilst i work. i didnt say america sucked. i said you were an example of the fatherless culture of stupid loving nit wits that has hijacked its national identity since the world went online and met your dumb asses. 

in truth america is a nation of midgets standing on the shoulders of giants and being pulled in a hand cart by a small percentage of good, smart people. 

by "acting intellectual on an mma board", you are basically hinting at a demonstrable capacity for rational thought. my appologies. would you prefer if i acted like a walking tap out t shirt and vomited moms basement insults and recycled dana white regurgitation incessantly? 

ur really dumb. 

is that better?

who are the best fighters repping the uk? lennox lewis pretty much owned the heavyweight division in boxing not too long ago. has there been a decent american heavyweight since? 

and you bring up ufc fighting. a form of mma that is an america based, american wrestler identikit, wrestling hybrid. i think were doing pretty well considering about 3 people in a 100 have any interest in it at all. 

lol that you left bisping out since he tuned up your little anti hero in front of everyone. overeem was born in england son, and he just kicked the seven bells of shite out of your ultimate alpha man symbol. so gtfo. 

who cares about haye and chis? they are still better and more interesting than any american heavyweight to come out of boxing in the last decade. and a hell of a lot more virtuous than rapist mike tyson or the litany of spit roasting miscreants and retards that make up your hand egg ball league and netball teams.

what the hell do you know about culture. my school is older than your country.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Ahh... how I missed lolwut's sparkling wit and inability to go more than two posts without insulting people for having different opinions. Can we make his upcoming ban a wee bit longer?


i didnt make it personal. and i never really gave a shit if i was banned or not. its not hard to make new accounts. but frankly this site has three man and a dog, so whats the point. 

i tend to just post what i think and be done with it.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> The U.S. could take England over with a quarter of the man power they have right now. You bums across the pond are and have been Little Brother to the United States of America.


oh i missed this bit. nope. we have nukes too retard. londons still the centre of the world map and it would take half an hour and a bad mood to turn you all into dust. you are still speaking a bastardised version of our language and struggling like special kids with the social infrastructure and plethora of civilising inventions we provided for you. half of texas still dont use soap and none of you have medical care. 

meanwhile you got tooled by a man in a cave for ten years, lost your empire and your standing in the world and got your arse kicked by a bunch of bloody arabs. well done. :thumb02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> oh i missed this bit. nope. we have nukes too retard. londons still the centre of the world map and it would take half an hour and a bad mood to turn you all into dust. you are still speaking a bastardised version of our language and struggling like special kids with the social infrastructure and plethora of civilising inventions we provided for you. half of texas still dont use soap and none of you have medical care.
> 
> meanwhile you got tooled by a man in a cave for ten years, lost your empire and your standing in the world and got your arse kicked by a bunch of bloody arabs. well done. :thumb02:


Seriously? Come on mods do we really have to listen to this shite? His sole purpose here is to start arguments. He follows the same modus operandi every time. Start a seemingly innocent thread with a provocative question, wait a few posts, and then start insulting anyone who disagrees with him. If you call him on it he starts insulting anything he can in the vain attempt to rile up his chosen target. In the past he has attacked the poster and the site. Today he's attacking the country. It's pathetic for a number of reasons.

One is that it's immature to make angering strangers on a website an actual priority in your life.

Two is that he's such an amateur at it. Truthfully there are far more skillful and entertaining ways to piss people off.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

lolwut said:


> what the hell do you know about culture. my school is older than your country.


:thumb02:

Too funny. Nothing more pathetic than a guy who comes here to pump out his chest and do the ol "my country is better than your country" crap. Like I said before...get a life...get laid for once.

As for the Lennox Lewis talk. If you want to talk about retired fighters then why not bring up Ali, Frazier, Liston, Joe Lewis, Dempsey? The U.S. laps the UK in great fighters. LAPS THEM! MMA, boxing, K-1, BJJ, wrestling...in any form of "fighting" the UK blows. Other than Lewis they are all hyped up bums....Hatton, Daley, Haye...all overrated idiots.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Seriously? Come on mods do we really have to listen to this shite? His sole purpose here is to start arguments. He follows the same modus operandi every time. Start a seemingly innocent thread with a provocative question, wait a few posts, and then start insulting anyone who disagrees with him. If you call him on it he starts insulting anything he can in the vain attempt to rile up his chosen target. In the past he has attacked the poster and the site. Today he's attacking the country. It's pathetic for a number of reasons.
> 
> One is that it's immature to make angering strangers on a website an actual priority in your life.
> 
> Two is that he's such an amateur at it. Truthfully there are far more skillful and entertaining ways to piss people off.


are you kidding. the mods are laughing their arses off at you. you started it by getting personal. you got stomped into troll paste and you whinged like a little bitch. 

you really think mods hate me? im just a tourist. they have to put up with your incessant duplicitous faggetry and petty little e status flaming fails as part of their job discription. they might not have the stomach for my words, but i guarantee you they detest your sycophantic little arse.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Seriously? Come on mods do we really have to listen to this shite? His sole purpose here is to start arguments. He follows the same modus operandi every time. Start a seemingly innocent thread with a provocative question, wait a few posts, and then start insulting anyone who disagrees with him. If you call him on it he starts insulting anything he can in the vain attempt to rile up his chosen target. In the past he has attacked the poster and the site. Today he's attacking the country. It's pathetic for a number of reasons.
> 
> One is that it's immature to make angering strangers on a website an actual priority in your life.
> 
> Two is that he's such an amateur at it. Truthfully there are far more skillful and entertaining ways to piss people off.


Do people over there really believe this? When was the last time England was considered a world superpower? About a 100 years?

Fact is, if some country attacked the UK...the U.S. would be the first ones there handling your work. If the U.S. were to be attcked the UK wouldn't do shit because they couldn't.

England was big and bad back in the day. In today's world? Not at all. The U.S. military had to travel to the other side of the world and fight 2 wars at once during WW2. What did England do? Germany would have eventually invaded your asses and took you punks over if it weren't for the U.S. So I'd shut your mouth when speaking about your superiors. If it wasn't for the U.S. you wouldn't be sitting at your stupid little computer in old ass Oxford being an internet tough guy.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> Too funny. Nothing more pathetic than a guy who comes here to pump out his chest and do the ol "my country is better than your country" crap. Like I said before...get a life...get laid for once.
> 
> As for the Lennox Lewis talk. If you want to talk about retired fighters then why not bring up Ali, Frazier, Liston, Joe Lewis, Dempsey? The U.S. laps the UK in great fighters. LAPS THEM! MMA, boxing, K-1, BJJ, wrestling...in any form of "fighting" the UK blows. Other than Lewis they are all hyped up bums....Hatton, Daley, Haye...all overrated idiots.


more stupid witless passed on insults from your own miserable existance on this planet. just...go away. 

you are weak as piss and you would be raped on a football forum. its a good thing you are 4000 miles away, because you would not survive intact here. the usa had serious poverty racism and a lack of education. of course they produced some good fighters. but we both know they were irish, black and italian. because your fat relatives did nothing but eat. 

in the last decade or so calzaghe and lennox ruined you. you still havent named one american heavyweight that is better than haye. or should we go back a little further to mcclennan. the guy who tooled roy jones and got left as a vegetable sucking his food through a straw for the rest of his wheel chair bound life by one of our nearly men...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/grown-men-travel-stuffed-animals-teddy-bears-dogs/story?id=11463664

1 in 4 English men take stuffed animals with them on travel?

How embarassing.

I guess it is just "culture".


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> are you kidding. the mods are laughing their arses off at you. you started it by getting personal. you got stomped into troll paste and you whinged like a little bitch.
> 
> you really think mods hate me? im just a tourist. they have to put up with your incessant duplicitous faggetry and petty little e status flaming fails as part of their job discription. they might not have the stomach for my words, but i guarantee you they detest your sycophantic little arse.


lol... May I present exhibit A? It's a random jumble of insults where he either does not know the meaning or deliberately ignores the meaning to attempt to elicit anger from me. I got a chuckle out of it though. 

Note it is also presented - in typical trollish fashion - with a complete lack of punctuation, captilization, and understanding of linguistic rules. Which I only point out do to his comments about how Americans are still struggling with their language and then he submits this gem of English proficiency.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do people over there really believe this? When was the last time England was considered a world superpower? About a 100 years?
> 
> Fact is, if some country attacked the UK...the U.S. would be the first ones there handling your work. If the U.S. were to be attcked the UK wouldn't do shit because they couldn't.
> 
> England was big and bad back in the day. In today's world? Not at all. The U.S. military had to travel to the other side of the world and fight 2 wars at once during WW2. What did England do? Germany would have eventually invaded your asses and took you punks over if it weren't for the U.S. So I'd shut your mouth when speaking about your superiors. If it wasn't for the U.S. you wouldn't be sitting at your stupid little computer in old ass Oxford being an internet tough guy.


nope. we have nukes too. 

^ read and repeat. we would turn you to d-u-s-t. and the last time someone invaded our lands, we did our own dirty work. you still have chavez rogering you royally. we bitch slapped argentina. you are getting tooled by every tin pot nation in south america. 

lol at the inevitably pathetic ww2 references. coming on as a substitute in the last minute just so you could be in the winning team. 

what did england do? we won two world wars son, while you were hiding behind an ocean like the cowards you are. you really dont know history if you believe this scrappy doo to the rescue rhetoric. hitler was screwed and even he knew this. what part of the battle of britain timeline do you fail to comprehend. or the russian winter, fighting a war on two fronts issue. or the fact that hitler was doomed from years before ve day?

"if america was attacked britain wouldnt help..." go explain that to the people who signed the 1958 US–UK Mutual Defence Agreement or the people who sent troops to your stupid bloody brain fart in iraq?

meanwhile who has the greatest win loss record in military history? hint... its not you. 

wall to wall marine adverts on your tv, selling death to drunk teenagers with no prospects since your global fkn depression... and you still cant beat a bunch of arabs, or a bunch of chinamen, and it took you a decade and bankrupted economy just to catch a man in a cave. 

go watch an arnie film and pretend hes american.

you are seriously killing my brain with this shit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/grown-men-travel-stuffed-animals-teddy-bears-dogs/story?id=11463664
> 
> 1 in 4 English men take stuffed animals with them on travel?
> 
> ...


Not sure, but the thread was over after this post. 

So you can go back to your school work in your real old, fancy institute. While you look at pictures of all time greats like David Haye and Ricky Hatton while clutching a hot cup of tea and your stuffed teddy bear named, Paul.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> http://abcnews.go.com/Travel/grown-men-travel-stuffed-animals-teddy-bears-dogs/story?id=11463664
> 
> 1 in 4 English men take stuffed animals with them on travel?
> 
> ...


really? did fox give you that information? you absolute fkn idiot. lets not get started on 
prison population
teenage pregnancy
aids rate
functional illiteracy rate
execution rates
abortion rates
murder rates
handgun deaths
school shootings
obesity rates
lack of healthcare rates
percentage of people who believe in aliens
percentage of people who believe in creationism
and percentage of people who voted bush. 

trust me. you dont want to go there. 

go shoot a black kid for wearing a hoody.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not sure, but the thread was over after this post.
> 
> So you can go back to your school work in your real old, fancy institute. While you look at pictures of all time greats like David Haye and Ricky Hatton while clutching a hot cup of tea and your stuffed teddy bear named, Paul.


totally irrelevant slurs. nice. id be insulted if it bore any resemblance to reality. 

go hang a ***** from a tree. 

blocked.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> really? did fox give you that information? you absolute fkn idiot. lets not get started on
> prison population
> teenage pregnancy
> aids rate
> ...


And what does any of this have to do with mma, the UFC, or the stated topic? Oh right. Nothing. In that case...

May I present exhibit B?


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> And what does any of this have to do with mma, the UFC, or the stated topic? Oh right. Nothing. In that case...
> 
> May I present exhibit B?


you may present exhibit bog off. you too are getting blocked. i remember you crying like a bitch the last time i toasted your dumb trolling ass. 

theres only so much you can wipe your arse on someone before you gotta flush the toilet. 

blocked.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually the last I called you out you claimed I was crying and then you got banned and we had peace for a while. Much the same will happen this time.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

great... and now he is talking to himself on my ignore list. 

facepalm. welcome to my sig.

------------------------------
5% of people have an IQ under 70 and this is generally considered as the benchmark for "mental retardation", a condition of limited mental ability in that it produces difficulty in adapting to the demands of life.

Incidently these people are blocked by me. 

"deadmanshand"


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> great... and now he is talking to himself on my ignore list.
> 
> facepalm. welcome to my sig.
> 
> ...


:bored04:


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Do people over there really believe this? When was the last time England was considered a world superpower? About a 100 years?
> 
> Fact is, if some country attacked the UK...the U.S. would be the first ones there handling your work. If the U.S. were to be attcked the UK wouldn't do shit because they couldn't.
> 
> England was big and bad back in the day. In today's world? Not at all. The U.S. military had to travel to the other side of the world and fight 2 wars at once during WW2. What did England do? Germany would have eventually invaded your asses and took you punks over if it weren't for the U.S. So I'd shut your mouth when speaking about your superiors. If it wasn't for the U.S. you wouldn't be sitting at your stupid little computer in old ass Oxford being an internet tough guy.





lolwut said:


> nope. we have nukes too.
> 
> ^ read and repeat. we would turn you to d-u-s-t. and the last time someone invaded our lands, we did our own dirty work. you still have chavez rogering you royally. we bitch slapped argentina. you are getting tooled by every tin pot nation in south america.
> 
> ...


what is this sh!t? both of you should be banned.. both of these countries are allies with each other first and foremost over any country in the universe.. both would help each other to the fullest extent that they could.. even sherdog doesnt have stupid sh!t like this going on.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

dsmjrv said:


> what is this sh!t? both of you should be banned.. both of these countries are allies with each other first and foremost over any country in the universe.. both would help each other to the fullest extent that they could.. even sherdog doesnt have stupid sh!t like this going on.


i blocked him. it was funny while it lasted. friggin hermaphrodite trolls, dropping c1980 mom insults and personal insults. i aint the instigator. i just burn the f***as.  please feel free to make a point on the thread topic.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Dunno what England and the United States have to do with this.

As for the question in general, a lot of it depends on who you're fighting, with Anderson we've seen him break guys and then we've seen one man show no fear and come after him, Jones has been tagged here and there but his reach really does cause problems for people that and his creativity mixed together is a lethal combination.

The Diaz brothers have broken their fair share of fighters too but if a guy can stay composed like Condit did he has a decent shot, everyone saw it during Diaz/Miller once Diaz started talking Miller started lunging at him and it didn't take long after that for Diaz to stop him.

Jones' approach seems like the best as there's not a flaw in it that's cost him or nearly cost him.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dunno what England and the United States have to do with this.
> 
> As for the question in general, a lot of it depends on who you're fighting, with Anderson we've seen him break guys and then we've seen one man show no fear and come after him, Jones has been tagged here and there but his reach really does cause problems for people that and his creativity mixed together is a lethal combination.
> 
> ...


the condit approach does seem like a logical antedote for diaz. and to be fair, cerrone was half way there. its hard to imagine silva or jones being that evasive though. given the size dynamics being equal, i think a lot would hinge on the first engagement. would the kickboxer be able to keep distance or would they initiate an over whelming first blitz to over come the inevitable harassment that would follow inactivity. is just countering enough. or would the kickboxer have to go for the jugular from almost the first engagment to prevent swarming?

what part does the clinch play?

how does condit suceed and ceronne fail. how would silva fighting a mw sized diaz look?

would it be like silva v leben or would it be like diaz v cerrone? or diaz v daley?

its an interesting question, and one we are unlikely to see fleshed out in the near future. we may have some action at light weight and possibly bisping v silva at mw. thats about as close as it gets though. nate v aldo seems like a distant possibility. 

realistically we have aldo at fw, who has remnants of this style. we have the two diaz bros, then we have silva and we have jones. unfortunately, these seem to all represent the most effective strikers in their weight range (with the exception of nick). 

i think another good point is that nick fought bjpenn, a guy who does have very good mma striking and who is accurate. it didnt really help him though. he picked sanchez apart but diaz was a different scenario.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> lesnar beat mir. what franklin victory compares to that?
> 
> his profession is his background. his back ground wasnt in fighting. its all part of glory and his story, but we are talking about atg mma strikers here, and i dont see him as being a good example of one. belfort, cro cop, shogun, and even cerrone and paul daley... are all legit strikers. as is silva. p4p they would pretty much all school franklin in the stand up. il give you that daley is temperamental, but when diaz went out and beat bjpenn right after, one can hardly pretend he hasnt fought good guys. kjnoons was a pro boxer.
> 
> ...





lolwut said:


> well his style itself is different. accuracy and power v volume and accuracy. its immaterial how long the fights start. silva is pathologically set in his ways. as are the diaz brothers. sure they can react to changing circumstances, but they have hard styles that have evolved almost to the point of personification and copyright.





lolwut said:


> well you have me there. im not about to argue k1 lesnar. i mentioned him because with all the neg hype that goes with being a wwe wrestler, people constantly needed reminding for years of his pedigree in real wrestling.
> 
> as for franlin, no one was arguing against him being an elite 1st/2nd generation fighter. i just put it in cold terms, that the guys who did beat him were in a class above him in cold terms imo. he only ever got beat by the best anyways, so its hardly an insult.
> 
> ...





lolwut said:


> lol...wut.
> 
> he is an atg lhw fighting at middleweight, a division slightly bereft of atg's. he could have been as good as any of those lhw guys. instead he chose to fight at mw. but no way does he beat all of them. he could just have easily been exposed by them. we will simply never know.





lolwut said:


> they are legit atgs and he is the same age silva was when he was getting tooled by cans in 2 sports. he aint spending his career there. silva dont suck, but he has spent his whole career in mw basically. why? why not fight the guys jones just beat in a year and a half?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lolwut said:


> baseless accusations and bigoted inferences from an anonymous source sans argument. what a surprise.
> 
> and if you had a mother then she would have taught you not to insult strangers in a debate.
> 
> ...





lolwut said:


> if i look thick to you, its because you are looking at my shoe as i step on your intellectually crippled head. its not my fault youre stupid. dont come to a debate with witless insults and no coherent argument next time. its like talking to a gold fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lolwut said:


> are you kidding. the mods are laughing their arses off at you. you started it by getting personal. you got stomped into troll paste and you whinged like a little bitch.
> 
> you really think mods hate me? im just a tourist. they have to put up with your incessant duplicitous faggetry and petty little e status flaming fails as part of their job discription. they might not have the stomach for my words, but i guarantee you they detest your sycophantic little arse.





lolwut said:


> more stupid witless passed on insults from your own miserable existance on this planet. just...go away.
> 
> you are weak as piss and you would be raped on a football forum. its a good thing you are 4000 miles away, because you would not survive intact here. the usa had serious poverty racism and a lack of education. of course they produced some good fighters. but we both know they were irish, black and italian. because your fat relatives did nothing but eat.
> 
> in the last decade or so calzaghe and lennox ruined you. you still havent named one american heavyweight that is better than haye. or should we go back a little further to mcclennan. the guy who tooled roy jones and got left as a vegetable sucking his food through a straw for the rest of his wheel chair bound life by one of our nearly men...





lolwut said:


> i blocked him. it was funny while it lasted. friggin hermaphrodite trolls, dropping c1980 mom insults and personal insults. i aint the instigator. i just burn the f***as.  please feel free to make a point on the thread topic.





lolwut said:


> the condit approach does seem like a logical antedote for diaz. and to be fair, cerrone was half way there. its hard to imagine silva or jones being that evasive though. given the size dynamics being equal, i think a lot would hinge on the first engagement. would the kickboxer be able to keep distance or would they initiate an over whelming first blitz to over come the inevitable harassment that would follow inactivity. is just countering enough. or would the kickboxer have to go for the jugular from almost the first engagment to prevent swarming?
> 
> what part does the clinch play?
> 
> ...


1. Learn how to capitalize a ******* sentence. 

2. Learn MMA.

3. Get off the internet.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

@lolwut
Is the gist of your argument that whereas Silva gets all the plaudits for being some kind of jedi master, fighters like Diaz dont... even though in theory they are just as effective, relatively. Have I got that right? Because, all jokes aside, I'm not quite sure what your point is.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> @lolwut
> Is the gist of your argument that whereas Silva gets all the plaudits for being some kind of jedi master, fighters like Diaz dont... even though in theory they are just as effective, relatively. Have I got that right? Because, all jokes aside, I'm not quite sure what your point is.


His point is that the Diaz bros are better strikers than Silva. In fact they are such good strikers that they need not use head movement, kicks, footwork, faints, etc, etc.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mmats said:


> His point is that the Diaz bros are better strikers than Silva. In fact they are such good strikers that they need not use head movement, kicks, footwork, faints, etc, etc.


No need to continue with the barbs brother. His points are not completely without merit. The Diaz brothers usually win any fight that remains standing. When I say usually, I want to say *always* but cant be sure. As we are talking striking here, there is an argument that Diaz striking game is as effective as Silvas in each respective division.

Trouble is, there is only one fighter with Andersons skills in MMA and that's Anderson. Nick Diaz, in all his years of violent magnificence, has never come across anybody with Silvas counter-punching skills. On the flip side, Anderson has never fought anybody with the pressure boxing game that Diaz brings.

So, all that leaves us is with speculation. And I speculate that if Silva was faced with a forward moving pressure puncher like Diaz, He would destroy him.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> 1. Learn how to capitalize a ******* sentence.
> 
> 2. Learn MMA.
> 
> 3. Get off the internet.


1 learn what the term "free communication context" means

2 learn to fkn read and / or make one coherent on topic point. 

3 actually watch mma in the first place instead of hanging around with the tap out crowd trying to feel hard.

4 you get off the internet, and take a few of your 300 million strong dancing band of e tards with you. the whole world hates ameritards. you 5% retard pressure group with a loud speaker. piss off.

and its capitalise* you fkn degenerate dialect bred, patois waffling, language bastard. 



Soojooko said:


> @lolwut
> Is the gist of your argument that whereas Silva gets all the plaudits for being some kind of jedi master, fighters like Diaz dont... even though in theory they are just as effective, relatively. Have I got that right? Because, all jokes aside, I'm not quite sure what your point is.


the point is that people presume silva to be neo from the matrix because he has tooled a few people in a weak division. meanwhile the anti diaz hate trains are out in force, despite the fact they are fighting in two of the hardest divisions in mma. 

its not easy to ktfo either diaz or effectively counter them. 

its literally like some of these people are breast fed by dana.




Mmats said:


> His point is that the Diaz bros are better strikers than Silva. In fact they are such good strikers that they need not use head movement, kicks, footwork, faints, etc, etc.


again. reading fail. are you american?

ive repeatedy stated that my point is not which one is better. thats the question. my point is that you cant just reject the diaz style and pretend silva is god, just because you read it on a ufc poster. 

right. the diaz bros are poor strikers sans all the things you mentioned. which is why they keep on winning and have a grand total of one knock out against them in 60 fights.




Soojooko said:


> No need to continue with the barbs brother. His points are not completely without merit. The Diaz brothers usually win any fight that remains standing. When I say usually, I want to say *always* but cant be sure. As we are talking striking here, there is an argument that Diaz striking game is as effective as Silvas in each respective division.
> 
> Trouble is, there is only one fighter with Andersons skills in MMA and that's Anderson. Nick Diaz, in all his years of violent magnificence, has never come across anybody with Silvas counter-punching skills. On the flip side, Anderson has never fought anybody with the pressure boxing game that Diaz brings.
> 
> So, all that leaves us is with speculation. And I speculate that if Silva was faced with a forward moving pressure puncher like Diaz, He would destroy him.


their witless flame fails and shameless fanboi winging is incessant. these people would be ripped limb from limb on a football forum. 

obviously my points have merit, because they are real points. and not just "hes the one". 

read your post. 

and what a surprise. 

the resident crazy dude makes one of the best posts. 

why is it that you know how to read, process and form an articulate argument of sorts and the rest of your cult cant?

anderson has never been faced with guys like this because he has actively avoided competition. 

he cried his eyes out because he had to fight belfort. 

meanwhile the diaz bros will fight anyone anywhere anytime. 

so a little respect is in order for the brothers on that one. the might not have faced silva, but they sure have tooled a lot of 8 point strikers.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

lolwut said:


> 1 learn what the term "free communication context" means


Learn to realise when your making yourself look like a douche. I'm all for free speech but in your case I think they should make an exception.



lolwut said:


> 2 learn to fkn read and / or make one coherent on topic point.


Have you read what half of what you've written on this thread alone? I could throw in a quote or 2 about how you go completely off topic but there is genuinely just to many to choose from...



lolwut said:


> 3 actually watch mma in the first place instead of hanging around with the tap out crowd trying to feel hard.


If you say so keyboard warrior...



lolwut said:


> 4 you get off the internet, and take a few of your 300 million strong dancing band of e tards with you. the whole world hates ameritards. you 5% retard pressure group with a loud speaker. piss off.
> 
> and its capitalise* you fkn degenerate dialect bred, patois waffling, language bastard.


Its not an army of e-tards its just a community of people who can see through the bullshit your trying to peddle. Also the English as a whole are up there with the most hated country in the world.



lolwut said:


> the point is that people presume silva to be neo from the matrix because he has tooled a few people in a weak division. meanwhile the anti diaz hate trains are out in force, despite the fact they are fighting in two of the hardest divisions in mma.
> 
> its not easy to ktfo either diaz or effectively counter them.


Ask Conduit he seems to have diaz's number. As for Silva the guys got crazy skills discredit his opponents all you want but he has beat all the so called challengers convincingly (Sonnen being the only one who has even had him looking like he was in trouble)



lolwut said:


> its literally like some of these people are breast fed by dana.


Or they just disagree with you and you can't accept that maybe your delusional? Seems anyone who has dared question your God like mma understanding is greeted with wall-o-text insults.



lolwut said:


> again. reading fail. are you american?
> 
> ive repeatedy stated that my point is not which one is better. thats the question. my point is that you cant just reject the diaz style and pretend silva is god, just because you read it on a ufc poster.


I'm not American, I'm British and to be fair after watching you drag my country's name through the grinder and start tit for tat my country is better than yours flame wars it's kind of embarrassing.

Also the fact you have a point has been drowned out by the fact your coming across as a poorly educated troll. You opened this thread by asking who would win if they ever faced off in the same weight class yet in this thread you make a point of saying that you 'repeatedly stated' that was not your intention



lolwut said:


> right. the diaz bros are poor strikers sans all the things you mentioned. which is why they keep on winning and have a grand total of one knock out against them in 60 fights.


If 'one guy' tells you the Diaz brothers have bad striking it isn't 'everyone' saying it so don't generalise because like a bad troll you bite more than the people your trying to troll...

Also tell me how good Nelson's stand up is because I'm sure the only person to KO him was Arlovski and fighting at that weight you get hit hard!



lolwut said:


> their witless flame fails and shameless fanboi winging is incessant. these people would be ripped limb from limb on a football forum.
> 
> obviously my points have merit, because they are real points. and not just "hes the one".
> 
> ...


Who has Silva actively avoided? 

As for tooled 8 point strikers, I'm sorry but Silva is the best MMA striker in my opinion and comparing him to any old 8 point striker just undermines your point.

What is your problem with Silva anyway? Every thread I go in has you trying to bash on him.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> 1 learn what the term "free communication context" means
> 
> 2 learn to fkn read and / or make one coherent on topic point.
> 
> ...


You are easily the worst poster I've seen in a long time here. That is an accomplishment in itself. 

Imagine someone so ******* stupid that they claim Anderson was ducking Vitor, and compared Cerrone's striking to Anderson's. I'm thinking you may have Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, so now I just feel sorry for you.


----------



## Mmats (Apr 9, 2010)

lolwut said:


> ive repeatedy stated that my point is not which one is better. thats the question. my point is that you cant just reject the diaz style and pretend silva is god, just because you read it on a ufc poster.
> 
> right. the diaz bros are poor strikers sans all the things you mentioned. which is why they keep on winning and have a grand total of one knock out against them in 60 fights.


I see your point. The Diaz bros just "keep on winning" yet have never held a title. Strikeforce? Please... Diaz bros "striking" relies heavily on their ability to take damage and keep on coming. They are more brawlers than strikers, with good ground game. Their style is fun to watch but highly inefficient at times.

I dont think anyone here believes Silva is the best because its fashionable or they want to befriend Dana, they have simply seen his fights and formed an opinion. Youre too transparent, and everyone can smell your hate for Silva a mile away.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

sg160187 said:


> Learn to realise when your making yourself look like a douche. I'm all for free speech but in your case I think they should make an exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh great. im making myself look like a "douche" to a bunch of total fkn retards from america on the internet. let me just pause for a moment whilst i try to remember if i give a sht. 

youre not english, youre an uncle sam nuthugging joke. 

didnt even read the rest of what you said because youre an idiot. 

go kill yourself you total fkn nobody.

and as you are bringing up the keyboard warrior sht, lets get one thing straight. i didnt initiate the personal sht, i retaliated. and i didnt go acting tough online, you total fkn pu$$y. you did. call me names in real life and il leave you where i find you. but this aint real life, this is the internet so you feel free to go attacking strangers without even reading what they are writing. good one pu$$y. 

read, process and respond on topic. or gtfo my thread. idiot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> go kill yourself you total fkn nobody.


Wow, the angry virgin is strong in this one.

Since you seem to enjoy hating on Americans, and even though I am not one, I have to wonder what country you're from. Let me guess, you will never answer that question.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> You are easily the worst poster I've seen in a long time here. That is an accomplishment in itself.
> 
> Imagine someone so ******* stupid that they claim Anderson was ducking Vitor, and compared Cerrone's striking to Anderson's. I'm thinking you may have Fetal Alcohol Syndrome, so now I just feel sorry for you.





rygu said:


> Wow, the angry virgin is strong in this one.
> 
> Since you seem to enjoy hating on Americans, and even though I am not one, I have to wonder what country you're from. Let me guess, you will never answer that question.



oh what a surprise. another poorly educated e tard with nothing on topic to say. go slap your mother for refusing to have the abortion, despite the terrible brain damage her nasty ass was bringing into this world. 

you have to wonder which country i am from...because you cant fkn read. 

again. kill yourself. 

reply on topic or suicide your account. worst poster? you literally are incapable of reading and processing information, before coming up with a relevant response.

put your head in the oven and turn on the gas, you birth control fck up.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> oh what a surprise. another poorly educated e tard with nothing on topic to say. go slap your mother for refusing to have the abortion, despite the terrible brain damage her nasty ass was bringing into this world.
> 
> you have to wonder which country i am from...because you cant fkn read.
> 
> ...


Like I said, the angry virgin is strong in this one. 

Your attempt at throwing the worst possible insults you can throw at people here is actually very weak and unimpressive. "Go kill yourself" "You should have been an abortion" Are those all you can come up with? Well when you graduate grade 10, and possibly hold hands with a girl for the first time (she will be fat) I want you to come back here and tell us all about it. We will be here for you.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

lolwut said:


> oh great. im making myself look like a "douche" to a bunch of total fkn retards from america on the internet. let me just pause for a moment whilst i try to remember if i give a sht.
> 
> youre not english, youre an uncle sam nuthugging joke.
> 
> ...


I did respond on topic... I replied to everything you said paragraph by paragraph so maybe it's you who needs to 'read, process and respond on topic or gtfo my forum'

I guess I should take the advice of a fellow online nobody and kill myself?

Truth be told I'm no nut hugger I just appreciate that whatever country the people on this forum are from they are all here for a love of mma.

Also your the idiot you say you won't bother reading all my points yet you got 3/4 of the way down... Whats the matter realise you couldn't back anything you said up with reason so you offer me out for a scrap... 

The only way you will leave me where I stand is when you see me and run your 12 year old ass back to mummy.

P.S I'm in Bournemouth atm how far do I need to travel to meet you half way?



rygu said:


> Wow, the angry virgin is strong in this one.
> 
> Since you seem to enjoy hating on Americans, and even though I am not one, I have to wonder what country you're from. Let me guess, you will never answer that question.


He is British  As for being a virgin I'm pretty sure his Dad slipped it inside him so although he has never felt the touch of a women he has had 'intercourse'


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lolwut said:


> lol gtfo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are too many types of idiot to count. 

First you post of pic of Badr Hari, who happens to fight two weight classes above Anderson. 

Then you bring up some speculative bullshit about anderson having lost at boxing, all based on some shady record about some dude named anderson da silva on some boxing site that was modified many times over after anderson became famous, and has no proof (pictures, videos, any reference anywhere except one shady self-proving site) of actually being THE anderson.

Even if it was him (it wasn't) that was more than FOURTEEN years ago. It's like thinking JDS would lose again to that mamute clown that he got armbarred by, that times 10.

Then you have some random gif of a spinning kick KO, as if that means anything?? Yeah there are flashy KOs in MMA too, I suppose pettis would wipe the floor with Anderson.

It's like debating with a child. Wait a sec...


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

lolwut said:


> oh what a surprise. another poorly educated e tard with nothing on topic to say. go slap your mother for refusing to have the abortion, despite the terrible brain damage her nasty ass was bringing into this world.
> 
> you have to wonder which country i am from...because you cant fkn read.
> 
> ...


Sorry for possible double post but epic win right here!

Best part is after he has torn rygu a new one he then tells you that YOU lack the ability to process information leading to a relevant response!!! :confused02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> oh what a surprise. another poorly educated e tard with nothing on topic to say. go slap your mother for refusing to have the abortion, despite the terrible brain damage her nasty ass was bringing into this world.
> 
> you have to wonder which country i am from...because you cant fkn read.
> 
> ...


Mods... are you reading this shit? This is far worse than the actions that got UFC OWNS, McKeever, and Coldcall banned. Can we remove this intestinal parasite masquerading as a human being? This is what it looks like when a website suffers a case of colo-rectal cancer. Chemo, anybody?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

sg160187 said:


> Sorry for possible double post but epic win right here!
> 
> Best part is after he has torn rygu a new one he then tells you that YOU lack the ability to process information leading to a relevant response!!! :confused02:


Do you really consider that "tearing me a new one"? 

All he is doing is making abortion insults and telling people to kill themselves. Any pissed off socially rejected high-school kid can come up with those lol. Wait until he pays for his first piece of ass, he'll mellow out.

For the record, I enjoy trolling trolls every now and again.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

rygu said:


> Do you really consider that "tearing me a new one"?
> 
> All he is doing is making abortion insults and telling people to kill themselves. Any pissed off socially rejected high-school kid can come up with those lol. Wait until he pays for his first piece of ass, he'll mellow out.


Sorry forgot to put the word 'try' in there it was more the fact I was busy trying to find enough pills and scotch to top myself


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Liddellianenko said:


> You are too many types of idiot to count.
> 
> First you post of pic of Badr Hari, who happens to fight two weight classes above Anderson.
> 
> ...



right...because the guy didnt just say silva could go in and tool their champs. 

and now you are calling boxrec shady?

idiot? dude you are on a website with about 3 men and a dog and you are calling boxrec shady?

youre just an idiot. why am i even responding to you?



rygu said:


> Like I said, the angry virgin is strong in this one.
> 
> Your attempt at throwing the worst possible insults you can throw at people here is actually very weak and unimpressive. "Go kill yourself" "You should have been an abortion" Are those all you can come up with? Well when you graduate grade 10, and possibly hold hands with a girl for the first time (she will be fat) I want you to come back here and tell us all about it. We will be here for you.


right. because "mommys basement" and the rest of your poor c2000 e cliches are in any way witty. its not like im just telling you about yourself. idiot.



sg160187 said:


> Sorry for possible double post but epic win right here!
> 
> Best part is after he has torn rygu a new one he then tells you that YOU lack the ability to process information leading to a relevant response!!! :confused02:


im happy to retaliate. the guys an idiot with no worth on this or any other site and absolutely no intention of posting on topic. fck him.



rygu said:


> Do you really consider that "tearing me a new one"?
> 
> All he is doing is making abortion insults and telling people to kill themselves. Any pissed off socially rejected high-school kid can come up with those lol. Wait until he pays for his first piece of ass, he'll mellow out.
> 
> For the record, I enjoy trolling trolls every now and again.


id say even your little e friends are letting you know.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

lolwut said:


> right...because the guy didnt just say silva could go in and tool their champs.
> 
> and now you are calling boxrec shady?
> 
> ...


Now now play nice. Theres more than 3 guys on here insulting your intelligence in this 1 thread alone and your mum got her membership revoked the day you were born. 

On a serious note you going to reply to my original post or even about meeting? Or like everyone else who has shown you up in this forum did you just block me?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

lolwut said:


> right...because the guy didnt just say silva could go in and tool their champs.
> 
> and now you are calling boxrec shady?
> 
> ...


Yes boxrec is shady, there are numerous criticisms by that site by professional bodies including the Association of Boxing Commissions and sports channels like ESPN regarding their accuracy.

This happens to be a forum for discussion, not a record archive.

You happen to be a moron. A soon to be banned moron. You will not be missed.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

sg160187 said:


> Now now play nice. Theres more than 3 guys on here insulting your intelligence in this 1 thread alone and your mum got her membership revoked the day you were born.
> 
> On a serious note you going to reply to my original post or even about meeting? Or like everyone else who has shown you up in this forum did you just block me?


play nice? you are troll with no intention of posting on topic and you are crying like a bitch because you got torn to pieces. go bleed somewhere else. 

and your line of mum insults are weak. weak as the streak of dog piss that created you. your mum? your mum raised a degenerate idiot that attacks strangers online because he feels his black brazilian father figure has been insulted and he is unhappy with his worthless fkn life. your mother is a nasty inbred life fail that gambled the sum of her rancid fkn genes and just about made a moron out of a tramps lack of quality control.

and now you are talking about keyboard warriors and then waffling about "meeting in real life". are you listening to yourself? oh yes lets meet in real life! 

i live in tottenham. il post you my address. and if i see you in real life i will put you in the ground. 


bournmouth. lol. seriously. jog on.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> play nice? you are troll with no intention of posting on topic and you are crying like a bitch because you got torn to pieces. go bleed somewhere else.
> 
> and your line of mum insults are weak. weak as the streak of dog piss that created you. your mum? your mum raised a degenerate idiot that attacks strangers online because he feels his black brazilian father figure has been insulted and he is unhappy with his worthless fkn life. your mother is a nasty inbred life fail that gambled the sum of her rancid fkn genes and just about made a moron out of a tramps lack of quality control.


Classic British manners and wit on display here. Calling them bitches and threatening to beat them up in real life. You do your country credit. 

*sigh*

Why is this guy not red or banned yet?


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> play nice? you are troll with no intention of posting on topic and you are crying like a bitch because you got torn to pieces. go bleed somewhere else.
> 
> and your line of mum insults are weak. weak as the streak of dog piss that created you. your mum? your mum raised a degenerate idiot that attacks strangers online because he feels his black brazilian father figure has been insulted and he is unhappy with his worthless fkn life. your mother is a nasty inbred life fail that gambled the sum of her rancid fkn genes and just about made a moron out of a tramps lack of quality control.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina

Try it. Also try make sure it is consensual.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vagina
> 
> Try it. Also try make sure it is consensual.


mate the last time you saw one, was when you were born. 

piss off.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> mate the last time you saw one, was when you were born.
> 
> piss off.


I'm pretty sure I didn't see a vagina when I was born as I assume my vision would have been quite blurry, being a newborn baby and all.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> I'm pretty sure I didn't see a vagina when I was born as I assume my vision would have been quite blurry, being a newborn baby and all.


:thumb02:

idiot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> idiot.


Wow. Here is to hoping your Manic episode subdues in the near future.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

sg160187 said:


> Now now play nice. Theres more than 3 guys on here insulting your intelligence in this 1 thread alone and your mum got her membership revoked the day you were born.
> 
> On a serious note you going to reply to my original post or even about meeting? Or like everyone else who has shown you up in this forum did you just block me?


went to swap addys and ... surprise suprise. his arse went. and yes. now you are getting blocked. pu$$y.


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

rygu said:


> Wow. Here is to hoping your Manic episode subdues in the near future.


have you actually made one on topic point?

il read back and if not then il block you too. 

for being a troll that cant read or make on topic points.

EDIT: nope. you waffled on some sht about anderson not being pissed at vitor for fighting him. like did you actually watch the thing? then you sent a wiki page about a vagina. seriously hurting my brain how dumb you are. im not backwards compatible with your idiocy. fck off. blocked too, for not making one coherent point and rambling on about his obsession with fck holes. like its hard to get sex. jesus. what world do you live in? going on about virgins like anyone over the age of adult sees sex as an achievement.

finds women mysterious and unreachable. favourite fighter gsp. figures.

blocked/.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ceilog pen clawdd :laugh:


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

lolwut said:


> went to swap addys and ... surprise suprise. his arse went. and yes. now you are getting blocked. pu$$y.


Whose the mug? Oh right I'd say the guy who shat a brick and hit the block button! Telling me you got mates in Bournemouth because you can't fight your own battles. Jog on mug:confused03:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh no. I've been blocked by this guy.









My day is ruined.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Woodenhead said:


> Ceilog pen clawdd :laugh:


Foul! Illegal use of Welsh on the court! :sarcastic10:


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

Woodenhead said:


> Ceilog pen clawdd :laugh:


Tu madre tiene un bigote, anda la puta que te pari. Me cago en la leche que mamaste


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> Tu madre tiene un bigote, anda la puta que te pari. Me cago en la leche que mamaste


I do not speak Spanish but I did find an internet translator and this is what came of his statement...

"Your mother has a moustache, anda the whore that you pari. I fucked in the milk that mamaste"


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

:thumb02:lol at the ignored posters replying like a bunch of retards. 

dancing band of spastics talking to themselves lol. 

i bet they still cant post on topic. 

*i shit on your dead. 
*
next.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

lolwut said:


> :thumb02:lol at the ignored posters replying like a bunch of retards.
> 
> dancing band of spastics talking to themselves lol.
> 
> ...


Can somebody ban this guy already?


----------



## lolwut (Apr 26, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Can somebody ban this guy already?


tell you what. imma ban you. for being another idiot retard with nothing on topic to say. you come on here to hate strangers on the internet. lol. well done for knowing how to type childish hate messages on a laptop. 

like i give a shit about being banned. you are banned from my living room arsehat. 

go fck your dead mother. 

blocked.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

lolwut said:


> go fck your dead mother.


And this clown isn't banned yet why?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

lolwut said:


> tell you what. imma ban you. for being another idiot retard with nothing on topic to say. you come on here to hate strangers on the internet. lol. well done for knowing how to type childish hate messages on a laptop.
> 
> like i give a shit about being banned. you are banned from my living room arsehat.
> 
> ...


Holy ****. Why is this guy still here? He is obviously and blatantly breaking every rule he can. All he is doing is throwing out the most vile comments his misanthropic juvenile mind can conjure. Exactly how long do we have to put up with this shit?

Let me clarify this for anyone who is still confused. _He is not here to intelligently discuss mma. He is here for the singular goal of destroying our fun to stroke his own ego as he "pwns noobs". It is all a pointless attempt by him to feel smarter and wittier than another human being. He will not contribute anything other than bile to this site._


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It shouldn't take that long to ban a blatant & redundant troll like him. His style/attitude was obvious to me from the beginning. Glad he's gone. Couldn't even speak proper Cymraeg either - that was a crude copypasta lol. Anyway, thank-you staff for finally getting around to it. :thumb02:
...
More on topic, like I alluded to in a previous post, Diaz is a great brawler, but to beat him, all you need to do is stick to a solid gameplan. (a la Condit or the wrestlers who have beaten them previously) Silva, IMO, has a solid head on his shoulders (unlike Cerrone), so I don't see that being an issue. (heck, he may even out-taunt Diaz in the ring, Maia style) I imagine a fight between them would go down like a little bit more drawn out Silva-Griffin, with a bit of clowning thrown in by both fighters. Whaddaya normal posters think of that?


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

lol he will be back under a new user name, guaranteed he is mad...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Only people who have _been_ trolled actually get mad.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Only people who have _been_ trolled actually get mad.


Lolwut?


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Sorry guys, somebody has already done the job. I've been sleeping as I have to go to work in a few minutes.

But yeah, he's been sent on vacation


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Jon Jones is nothing compared to Anderson Silva on the feet.

Anderson would destroy Nick Diaz, at MW now or back when he was fighting at WW. Muay Thai is a boxers kryptonite and trust me, Anderson Silva is leagues ahead of Cyborg.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

The last few pages of this thread were a treat to read. I'm guessing he's OWNS. I've thought that for a while now.


----------

